# Solved: AOL icon in the system tray-how can i get rid of it?



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

hi,
i have an AOL icon in the system tray that i cant seem to get rid of. does anyone know how to make it so that it doesn't appear upon start up?

just for the record, it is not working by going to the start up options/preferences and unchecking the option that says to load aol in the background... i just want to get rid of the icon in the system tray.

this is what the help menu says about it 
__________________________________________________________________________

You can find the AOL tray icon in the Windows system. By clicking the icon once, you can open several menu options to handily access AOL settings or frequenly used options, such as signing on to the service.
The AOL tray icon is automatically added to your Windows system tray when you install AOL 9.0.
Click any of the links below to find more information about the menu options available from the AOL System Tray.
Signing On To the AOL Service 
Start-Up Settings 

Help 
AOL Spyware Protection 
AOL System Information 
__________________________________________________________________________
but it doesn't say how to get rid of it.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I found this suggestion on an AOL Help site...

1. On the Start menu, select Settings, and then click Taskbar & Start Menu. 
2. Click the Start Menu Programs tab. 
3. Click Remove, and then double-click the Startup folder to open it. 
4. Click AOL Tray Icon once to select it, and then click Remove. 
5. Click Close. 
6. Click OK.


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

thank you for your help, but my start up folder is already empty??? that's why i'm having such problems with it... it's driving me crazy, but i think it is an issue with AOL. i have encountered a few other people with the same problem, but no solution.

any other ideas are more than welcomed.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does aoltray.exe run at Startup?


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh dear i see you problem.

You have AOL

Its rubbish get rid of it a soon as you can. Look at some of the links below

As for your problem try downloading "Start up Control Panel" (just google it) or look at you start up progams by typing "MSCONFIG" in RUN in the start menu


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

When you right-click on the AOL icon in the systray, there should be an option to exit. When you choose that it should ask if you want it to load at start-up. Select no. If that doesn't work, use msconfig as indicated above.

Sincerely, Libra


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

dear misguided libra.
You think its that simple.
This is AOL we are talking about not some other regulay program.
If you havnt already heard i recently classed AOL software as spyware.
When has spyware ever been easy to remove


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

SOOOOOO TRUE FIRESTORMER!!! thank you for trying to help libra, but it is not that simple... i usually only post for help here after i have exhausted all other options that i can figure out. AOL is the worst!!!


----------



## Hypermagic2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Go to your add-remove programs list in Control Panel and remove AOL completely, that's a good way to get rid of that icon.


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

never was able to fix that problem... but i no longer have AOL, and probably won't ever have it again. thanks for trying...i'll mark it solved anyway.


----------

